# Waterfowlers, Which camo ?



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Over the years, I have used what seems like thousands of different types of camo patterns and configurations. My nephew is getting to an age where I can start to bring him along in waterfowling and my two sons to follow in subsequent years. What camouflage pattern (ie Max-4 HD, Natural Gear, Mossy Oak, etc) does everyone recommend as a general all-around type of pattern. I know a lot has to do with where we hunt - but I find myself routinely hunting in a variety of locales from timber/swamps to flooded agricultural fields to grassy-type pit blinds. I'd like to start outfitting them and need some advice where to begin. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

If I'm not hunting from a tree I prefer max-4. In my opinion it is the best camo for the ground.


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

I second the Max-4


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

I think it depends on your area.. If you hunt mostly in the reeds then you'd want a good reed pattern.. if your hunt fields and your blind on the edge of the field you'll probably want a more leafy pattern etc..

Brown Camo is a good all round pattern.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

caglatz said:


> Over the years, I have used what seems like thousands of different types of camo patterns and configurations. My nephew is getting to an age where I can start to bring him along in waterfowling and my two sons to follow in subsequent years. What camouflage pattern (ie Max-4 HD, Natural Gear, Mossy Oak, etc) does everyone recommend as a general all-around type of pattern. I know a lot has to do with where we hunt - but I find myself routinely hunting in a variety of locales from timber/swamps to flooded agricultural fields to grassy-type pit blinds. I'd like to start outfitting them and need some advice where to begin. Suggestions are appreciated.


I think the Columbia Delta Hunter pattern is one of the best all around for duck hunting.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Max 4 is my pattern of choice. Having said that, after taking my three sons out over the past 15 years I can say being still is more important that camo pattern. Cosider sometype of blind to cover "antsy Butts" :roll:


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Later in the year I am going to make my first trip to the US and high on the list of things to do is picking up some waterfowling camo clothing and gear. Looking at the websites for Cabelas and other suppliers, it looks to me like there really isn't much of a choice in patterns - Max 4 is the only pattern used in a wide range of coats, waders, and other clothing. Advantage Wetlands can still be found in some items but it looks like it is being phased out. Shadow Grass is also harder to find. Fortunately Max 4 looks like it will work for me.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I mostly hunt in timber and buckbrush, so it is mossy oak breakup or bottomland for me. I hate Max4, but thats just me :wink:


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Max-4 is not the greatest for me being in the desert. I liked the older Mossy Oak Shadowgrass somewhat, but find the Mossy Oak Brush ideal for many types of hunting out here.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Natgear. Out here in the west I find that a lighter camo blends in better than the dark.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Tyler said:


> I like Natgear. Out here in the west I find that a lighter camo blends in better than the dark.


I really like the natgear. I think most of my new stuff will be natgear.


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new Mossy Oak Duck Blind pattern? It looks pretty good for the guys hunting everywhere in all types of terrain.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

Nat gear goes anywhere, the old shadow grass is also good!


----------

